

Live feed of the BTC Economy - jostmey
http://www.api.bitcoinbulletin.com/?p=11
This live feed pulls from sources across the web to show everything you can buy in the BTC Economy
======
jostmey
P.S. The plugin now runs on a dozen sites!

------
mshron
This is really neat. I was under the (mistaken) impression that there was not
much for sale in BTC.

~~~
jostmey
Thanks! I had that same impression too until I built a search engine for
bitcoin products.

